# Think my mantis is dying :(



## XxTOTTYxX (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys I've had my mantis for a while now...it has moulted twice no problem.. Tonight I've come home opened his tank as usual to pop in his food.. Lifted the netting and it was hanging by 1 leg... Too late I had already lifted the netting and it's leg had become detached from the material

By this time I've realised it may be moulting and now I'm gutted because if it dies it's my fault...

I've sprayed the tank lightly and laid him on the floor sorry if I did wrong but I didn't know what else to do.

It looks dead abdomen not moving it not moving front arms bent in as if it was sitting but when I looked close its front arms were twitching

Absolutely gutted my first ever mantis a little flower mantis... And now I'm really worried and feel so bad incase I've killed him any advise?


----------



## motionlines (Jan 6, 2014)

afaik, their lifespan is short, like 6 months... you have mentioned that you've had it for a while, so imho it's natural for it to die sooner or later.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Did it have wings? If so it had already hit it's final moult and it's probably died of natural causes.


----------

